# Can someone help me get into my old account?



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi I was user Fitnessfan but I have been trying for a couple weeks to log back in and since I no longer have the email I joined with a couple years ago, I'm not able to reset my password. I've emailed multiple times requesting a reset be sent to my new email to no avail. Any ideas?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Send a PM to Yungster (the admins) and explain the situation. Ask them to set your new email address in your Fitnessfan account so you can get back into it. 

Moderators do not have the permissions to be able to do that. Once you are back into your account, please PM me to let me know.


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks Elegirl!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

replied in PM.

Lee


----------

